
City Trees: London Has New Artificial Trees That Eat Pollution - lelf
https://secretldn.com/city-trees-london-pollution/
======
johnnycab
It would be extremely hard not to agree with any effort that reduces
pollution. However, the article appears to be a fluff/puff piece by lulling
it's intended audience into a false sense of security and virtue signalling by
putting air pollution on par with veganism. No amount of fake trees are going
to make a difference, unless there is at least a discussion about diesel
vehicles being one of the root causes. To tackle this problem requires
concerted efforts, not least by holding the government to account on the, now
failed, Clean Air Bill.

Clean Air Bill:
[https://services.parliament.uk/bills/2017-19/cleanair.html](https://services.parliament.uk/bills/2017-19/cleanair.html)

FT Big Read: 'Air pollution: why London struggles to breathe'

[https://www.ft.com/content/9c2b9d92-a45b-11e8-8ecf-a7ae1beff...](https://www.ft.com/content/9c2b9d92-a45b-11e8-8ecf-a7ae1beff35b)

[https://www.theguardian.com/environment/2016/feb/05/the-
trut...](https://www.theguardian.com/environment/2016/feb/05/the-truth-about-
londons-air-pollution)

Edit: The 'new' Clean Air (Human Rights) Bill was also stalled due to the
parliament being prorogued.

[https://services.parliament.uk/bills/2017-19/cleanairhumanri...](https://services.parliament.uk/bills/2017-19/cleanairhumanrights.html)

------
rapnie
I like this city trees idea a lot.

Probably less practical - at least for the diamond-creating part, more of an
art project - is the Smog Free Project by Daan Roosegaarde. It collects smog
particles from the air, which are then to be turned to diamonds and sold to
the public to raise awareness.

[https://www.weforum.org/agenda/2016/06/why-turning-smog-
into...](https://www.weforum.org/agenda/2016/06/why-turning-smog-into-
diamonds-isn-t-as-crazy-as-it-sounds/)

